# Volunteering



## AnxiousAirman (Oct 15, 2004)

Hey quietstorm,
I volunteered at a foodbank warehouse last summer and fall; I had alot of free time on my hands, so I figured, what the heck!
It really turned out to be a positive experience. The people there were very friendly...their outgoingness, and the nature of my job really forced me out of my 'SA comfort zone'.
The only regret I have is that I don't have time to keep going there right now.
I would definitely advocate volunteerism of any kind. Not only are you helping out your community, but it really can be beneficial to SA.

Best of luck to you in finding someplace with understanding people with a cause you care about.[/code]


----------



## brownkeys (Sep 19, 2005)

I've done it as a means to escape from depression. The only problem I have is fighting the feeling that maybe I am not wanted. I am actually volunteering right now at a youth center and they have nothing for me to do. I am trying desperately not to feel this way. But other than that, it is very beneficial to you and to the ones you are helping.


----------



## Violette (Aug 21, 2005)

I volunteer every year, keeps me busy and around people. This year l want to try a charity store and a cafe for disadvantaged people. Hopefully those will work out, takes alot of perseverence and determination to stay or even go the first time when you're depressed and anxious.


----------



## richie (Jan 24, 2006)

I love volunteering, been doing it for years. It does get me out of my shell a bit and its for a good cause. I only wish I had time to do it regularly. Right now, I only do it for three things that are only one-time events every year.


----------



## Chandler (Sep 30, 2005)

I started volunteering at ShelterCare--a 35 unit apartment complex that houses mentally ill residents. It's been a wonderful experience. It has gotten me out of my shell and has gotten me used to interacting with people on a regular basis (I volunteer twice a week for a couple of hours). I work in the office doing clerical chores, but I also get to interact with the residents. 

So if you are considering volunteering, I would highly recommend checking the internet for volunteer opportunities in your area. It’s definitely worth checking out!


----------

